# Arm processors and the future of computer hardware/software



## Orch (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi, I am new here and would like some opinions on what is happening with the near future of computer technology. This all came about because I am in need of upgrading my computer hardware. It seems certainly that Apple will be upgrading their iMacs, MacBooks, etc with Arm Processors. It is also clear that they will provide a Roseta app that will allow users to continue using existing their software. However, how long the Roseta will provide this "service" is unknown. 

Doing a quick internet search I have learnt that in the near future PCs running Windows 10 will also be using an Arm processor. No idea how users are going to be able to continue to use their existing Intel based software. So, where does this leave the users? Should we all wait when buying software/hardware when the new Arm systems become available? Are we going to have to repurchase our existing software? What about our hardware peripherals plugged into our computer? Will they still work? Obviously, this is a wider question than just music related software and hardware. Or am I just worrying about nothing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rowy (Sep 24, 2019)

Hardware is overrated. I use a laptop with an I5-7200U, 128 GB SSD, Windows 10 and not more than 8 GB. My instruments are on a external drive with 2 TB. No problems at all.

Of course I have to be smart when it comes down to rendering. If you render per instrument (max is 48 kHz, 24 bits) and do the mixing with waves, then you don't need a lot of memory or a high end processor.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2019)

It depends on your workflow.
I perform live and only need a quad, but the fastest one I can find.
I like 50% in my diagnostic software.

I dont want to go with more cores which is why Im waiting for AMD or Intel to fill that niche, and i3/i5s wont work for me. The cache is too small and 4 cores 8 threads is my preference.

I did watch an i3 8350k I almost bought but it was overclocked to compensate for the smaller cache.

Just an i9 9000 series k style quad would be bad ass.
Or an AMD quad/8 @ 4GHz base.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 25, 2019)

Also look for deals on storage thats a couple years old that benchmark addicts dont want. 50 bucks for a 512GB Intel NVMe M.2 is a steal.
Samsung EVOs are also a good buy, theyve dropped prices to be competitive, so while they are not as cheap or much faster than you need the warranty and durability of anything Samsung is worth it.

My next build will be lean and cheap.
Im simply swapping out some parts, using the same chassis, BluRay, PSU and storage.
But at the prices Im seeing @ newegg I could easily go with a pair of SSDs and a new NVMe M.2 for a fraction of its costs 3 years ago.

PCI 4.0 is all the hype now but we cant even take full advantage of NVMe M.2s now much less by even more speed and bandwidth.

You could be 3-4 years behind the trends like I am and get plenty out of a small investment.


----------

